

Stunning CS theory result:  Polynomial Hierarchy Collapses [pdf] - amichail
http://www.scottaaronson.com/writings/phcollapse.pdf#page=1

======
hhm
This is not a stunning theory result, but a joke. It's not a real paper.

~~~
neilc
Thanks, Captain Obvious!

~~~
hhm
I'm glad to help!

